
Offer HN: Web Design Templates - Luchian
Hey guys!<p>I'd like to give something back to this awesome community that taught me so much, and also help a bit those in need of a starting point for their site design.<p>I'm a web designer and through the years I've had my share of design proposals that didn't make the cut, not because they were lacking in any way, but because they didn't fit project requirements. So, I'd like to offer them to you.<p>You can find them here: http://www.luchiancosma.com/hacker_news/23Mar-HN.zip Use them any way you please! I hope you build something spectacularly extraordinary with them :)<p>All templates are editable using Fireworks. I create all my mockups in Fireworks, but if you need .psd files give me a shout and I'll convert them.<p>Thank you!
======
systemtrigger
Nice. Browseable: <http://dl.dropbox.com/u/17455578/hn/design/1.html>

~~~
busted
Correct me if I'm wrong, but it seems the first design (uixey) was designed
for Quixey?

~~~
Luchian
Yes. That is a design proposal for a crowdsourcing design contest that didn't
get picked up.

------
Luchian
Here are the templates in psd format:
<http://www.luchiancosma.com/hacker_news/25Mar-HN.zip> Enjoy!

------
Athtar
Thanks Luchian!

If it's not too much trouble, can you provide the PSD files instead?

~~~
Luchian
Sure. I'm gonna upload the psd files tonight.

